# Plywood safe?



## ZiggyLove (Sep 26, 2012)

We are trying to build a larger cage/area for Ziggy.

Is plywood safe?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2012)

It's safe as long as it's not getting chewed.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Sep 26, 2012)

I imagine as a base for the floor? Mine is plywood. It's sealed and covered with linoleum. If anybun has an accident, It's nearly impossible to get it out of just the plywood.


----------

